# SO SAD today....



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

That another Father's Day is here and I still haven't been able to give my wonderful husband the most precious gift of all


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Sending you


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

aw. i'm ok as long as i don't see fathers with daughters, so no going out anywhere where there's a 'family fun day' or father's day events today!!  strangely i don't mind so much seeing men with sons, they tend to be less public about their emotional bond, but seeing dads with daughters just makes me go all weird. seeing my own dad later today and feel a bit like i'm letting the side down not producing grandchildren... in a way that's worse, because i worry he'd get too old to play with them before they manage to make an appearance. At least DH has 'youth' (relatively) on his side (touch wood)


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i suppose if there was a 'childless but hoping' day we'd all probably just end up miserable. But it seems unfair that mothers and fathers get all the fun. Where's 'my' day?
  xxx


----------



## Caro101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Totally feel soo sad too today.. Unfortunatley forgot it was Father's Day weekend so my husband and i stayed over at some dear friends for the weekend.. it broke my heart when this morning our friends sweet daughter proudly and lovingly presented her Dad with his lovely Father's day gift.. My husband smiled all the way but i couldnt help wondering what was going through his head.. Wishing on all my lucky stars that next year Father's Day i too will be saying to my husband "Happy Father's Day"..


----------



## Huckle73 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sending you all hugs,, I really know how you all feel, feeling excatly the same myself.......it turns out there isnt really anywhere to go where you arent surrounded by families, it is sooo hard......I have applied for counselling at work, luckily there offer it to us there so if I get any good mechanisms for coping or advice I will def share. Stay well and know that you arent alone xxx


----------

